# 68 slik chik?



## vrod (Aug 21, 2007)

I have no idea about these bikes and looking for ideas on prices. i got a call tonight about a 1968 Schwinn Stingray Slik Chik. The guy said it is a girls, green, three speed in good condition.
Can someone give me any idea of a price to offer him for it?
Thanks for any help.
Doug


----------



## vrod (Aug 27, 2007)

Picked it up Saturday - not in perfect shape but not in bad shape - kind of a neat bike!


----------



## midwestkustomz (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice score!! Is the rear rim a S-2 3 speed?


----------



## erick67 (Nov 3, 2007)

hey

would you sell that seat or slick off of it?thanks


----------

